# 106mm Armed Jeeps in Cyprus



## markstares (29 Jul 2000)

Hello,

I am a model builder who works on Canadian subjects. I wish to make a model of one of the 106mm RR armed M38A1CDN jeeps which were used by our troops in Cyprus during the Turkish Invasion  in 1974.

Unfortunately info is scarce on this topic so I am asking for any help on the subject. This could be either scans of photos,help in finding photos, or simply information on who had them(2 Commando etc?)and what colours and markings schemes they wore.

I have come across a copy of the January 1975 edition of the Maroon Beret but the xeroxing has reduced the possible 106 photos to mere blurs

Any information or pointers in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.

thank you

Mark Stares


----------



## Mr Magoo (31 Jul 2000)

I think the PWOR (Princess of Wales Own Regiment) 
of Kingston, Ontario, also had the 106 recoilless.


----------



## canuck (31 Jul 2000)

You might want to try the RCR.  They along with the other Regular Force Infantry units of the day used this weapon.  You will find the RCR Home Page usefull or any of the staff at the Museum in London, Ontario.


----------

